

HN: good interdisciplinary MS/PhD programs for tech/culture? - Volscio

Curious to know if any HN readers have programs (academic or otherwise) on their radars that integrate cultural issues with engineering, experimentation, hands-on kinds of stuff.<p>I'm thinking of something similar to MIT's media lab:  http://www.media.mit.edu/research/groups-projects<p>I have a weird background (ex-Army intel, classics &#38; international affairs degrees) but have been getting into learning about coding more, fully knowing I'll never be much of a coder or engineer, and wanting to experiment more.  But I do want to play with stuff and build more products than do analysis the rest of my life, which is what I'm in danger of being lured into while I'm in DC.<p>What are you folks keeping your eyes on?
======
retroafroman
NYU's ITP program is similar in some respects to MIT's Media Lab. I attended
their spring project show a few years ago and it was very interesting. Lot's
of creative types there. MIT's Media Lab is also a very interesting place with
very, very smart people there. I've heard that it is difficult to get into.

~~~
Volscio
Just wanted to follow up... I checked out the ITP course list and it really
looks outstanding for what I want to learn next. Think I might be applying...
Once again, appreciate the tip.

~~~
retroafroman
No problem. Attend one of the project shows they have from time to time, if
possible. It was very cool to see the cool projects, but the students were all
really cool and willing to chat about the projects and ITP. They could tell
you a lot more about the program.

------
nolite
You definitely want the MIT Media Lab. They have hardcore things going non
from both ends of the spectrum (quantum computing all the way to next gen
human interfaces)

~~~
Volscio
Thanks. :) I definitely spent some time checking out their project outlines on
the site, and some of the demos...

